# So far the best I've owned



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Sonic Euphoria Pre-Amp 
Balanced, Cardas Wire Transformers (passive - no AC)

Plinius SA102 50+amp current pure class A to 125 watt

Original MKii 2008 cd deck 
Lundahl transformer mods, + other mods 

Audio Space ref 3.1 300B - integrated
Sofia Mesh 300 b tubes,
S bottle - 6sn7, telefunken 12AX7

Speaker - BC Acoustique A-4


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the Plinius gear! Sweet rig!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

How do you like the Sofia 300b's? (if you've done some comparisons) I'm still using Western Electric and haven't had a chance to do some rolling of the 300's.

Chuck


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I have no idea what any of that means but im impressed! I just have an emotiva upa7 and a 5.1 set of b&w cdm7se speakers. And they impress me plenty!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Very very nice! Have you thought about room placement however? It looks like one speaker is less than 1' from 2 walls and the other is placed behind glass.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

In addition to the above, how about getting all of the electronic crap away from the speakers?

Between the speakers is absolutely the _worst_ place to put one's electronic junk. 

It's really amazing how much the soundstage improves when you take away all that diffraction-causing crap.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Sometimes, one is reduced to the certain limitations of the size of a room, The size of my room is determined by $3500 in alimony and child support I pay monthly, So when I get a raise in 3 years of $2500 per month my room will change, My past listening room was custom built - walls, wire, electrical - isolated ground terminal, and dedicated curcuits. all the right stuff a divorce devourers,


and npdang




DS-21 said:


> In addition to the above, how about getting all of the electronic crap away from the speakers?
> 
> Between the speakers is absolutely the _worst_ place to put one's electronic junk.
> 
> It's really amazing how much the soundstage improves when you take away all that diffraction-causing crap.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i feel ya. i've used some magnepan mmg's for @ 15 years.
i think they were set up properly for about 6 months.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I really like what the sophia's do compared to the stock AudioSpace tubes. big upgrade, Its been several years since I've listened extensively to the WE, if I could justify a pair of mid 90's, I would, but at $6k + its a big bite. I do have my eye on the Royal Princess Sophia & the Psvane that Grant Audio is importing, supposedly kills the treasury's,

"Word is the Royal princess is where the WE300b left off and now on steroids"























stereo_luver said:


> How do you like the Sofia 300b's? (if you've done some comparisons) I'm still using Western Electric and haven't had a chance to do some rolling of the 300's.
> 
> Chuck


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

BC Acoustique eh? Interesting. How long have you had them?

-Matt


----------



## Kg810 (Jul 18, 2011)

nice rig!


----------



## mcgilvrey007 (Feb 22, 2010)

I may have jizzed my pants a little, that is an AMAZING setup


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful set up. Enjoy!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

What type of light bulbs are those, jk. LOL.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

I concur with DS-21 & npdang. You don't know what you've got until you optimize speaker placement. Pricey gear won't make nearly as much of a difference until the placement is optimized. If the room is small (please share dimensions) and you must have the equipment between the speakers, then you should consider a nearfield set-up to minimize diffraction.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


> I really like what the sophia's do compared to the stock AudioSpace tubes. big upgrade, Its been several years since I've listened extensively to the WE, if I could justify a pair of mid 90's, I would, but at $6k + its a big bite. I do have my eye on the Royal Princess Sophia & the Psvane that Grant Audio is importing, supposedly kills the treasury's,
> 
> "Word is the Royal princess is where the WE300b left off and now on steroids"


Absolutely amazing! State of the art!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

asawendo said:


> Absolutely amazing! State of the art!


x2... I couldn't justify it for my headphone rig... much less 4 for a pre-amp!  Just beautiful to look at though.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Had them about a year now, list was 14,500, I find them to sound a lot like the Sophia,later model. 




bballer123 said:


> BC Acoustique eh? Interesting. How long have you had them?
> 
> -Matt


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for your input, Its was noted. 
One of many sets of speakers I own or have built.

My past listening room was custom built - walls, wire, electrical - isolated ground terminal, and dedicated curcuits. 
All the right stuff a divorce devourers,




trigg007 said:


> I concur with DS-21 & npdang. You don't know what you've got until you optimize speaker placement. Pricey gear won't make nearly as much of a difference until the placement is optimized. If the room is small (please share dimensions) and you must have the equipment between the speakers, then you should consider a nearfield set-up to minimize diffraction.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

note to bright - but kinda pretty when they light up 



TrickyRicky said:


> What type of light bulbs are those, jk. LOL.


----------

